# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Heiko Bleher discovers: Jewels of the Rio Puritè

## AquaticQuotient.com

Heiko Bleher finds an amazing variety of characoid species during a recent trip to Brazil to research the Rio Puritè.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

